# Running line under driveway



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

I need to add a zone to irrigation system, in order to this I need to run PVC pipe under driveway which is 17 feet wide.
I am in Colorado, the soil here is hard clay. I never done this before, but watched few You Tube videos, looks easy .
Get driveway tunnel boring kit from Home depot, attache to 20 feet 3/4 inch PVC 40 pipe, hook up to garden hose and star running under driveway. Dig at least 20 feet trench before the driveway, this need to be level so the pipe goes straight under the driveway.

It seems easy but I am not sure. before I attempt this any advise?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It works, but you have to be careful that you don't wash out too much dirt in big pockets under your driveway. I've done it.....It's messy and just pray you don't run into any rocks.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've also used the Borit kits with good success. If I ever have to tunnel under my driveway, this is what I'll do.

https://www.borit.com/collections/kits


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sometimes when the builders do the driveway cement, They will lay a 4 inch pipe near the house. Mine was 8 inches away from where the driveway met the garage.

I tried to go under my driveway with that kit. I never made it. They did gravel down about a foot. About halfway under I hit the gravel and couldn't flush it out. Eventually the pipe got stuck. After cussing up a storm my neighbor came out and told me about the possibility of that 4 in pipe. Luckily I had one and maybe you do also.


----------



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you very much for all the advise.
I see lot of risk using the Walkway Tunnel Kit https://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-Walkway-Tunnel-Kit-53333/100127846
The Borit Kit looks promising, I will explore that to see if that will work.

I live in Denver CO area and I am also looking for a installer to install pipe under that driveway but so far I have not found any who has experience in installing such.


----------

